# DNA test results not as expected!



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I did the "Wisdom Panel" DNA tests with Evie and Mimi. Evie's came back 100% Chihuahua. Mimi I was expecting Chihuahua with a bit of Pomeranian and/or Terrier. Turns out she is:
5/8 Chihuahua
2/8 Italian Greyhound
1/8 Mixed
Have attached pics. When she was 2 months old she had a soft fluffy coat, really short stubby legs and a little nose. Now, at the age of 5 months old her coat has gone flat, her legs have doubled in length and her nose has got longer. She's incredibly protective of me, barks at other dogs and loves her food.
Wondered what you all thought? If anything, I can see Rat Terrier in her. Although she does put her ears back a lot, just like Italian Greyhounds (not through fear or anything bad).




TWO MONTHS OLD


THREE MONTHS OLD


FOUR MONTHS OLD


FIVE MONTHS OLD


FIVE AND A HALF MONTHS OLD


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is really interesting! I would be rather skeptical about the Rat Terrier though, that isn't a UK breed. Unless they mean the Jack Russell types that are used as working terriers here. (JRT's are a type rather than a breed just like lurchers, the KC version is the Parson Russell Terrier.)


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Ooh thank you for giving me the heads up on the Rat Terrier breed. I've been reading about the breed, and even though they aren't a UK breed, they are about in the UK, and she looks very similar and has very similar characteristics. I do appreciate your info though, and don't think I'll ever really know what that last mixed breed eighth of her is made up of 
The only similarity she has with the Italian Greyhound is that she's a climber and she sometimes does that very sweet big-eyed ears-back expression.
I do think the five eighths of Chihuahua is really dominant though, and she could pass for a pet (not show) full Chihuahua I think. It's very interesting anyway


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Whatever she is, she's gorgeous. Looks like a right little character!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There are a few Rat Terriers in the UK that were brought over from America, but they are not common. Also they are made up of a mix of other terriers, so I'm not convinced they would show up accurately in a DNA test.
Italian Greyhounds are a lovely breed though, I think they would mix nicely with Chihuahuas.
I am very tempted to DNA test one of mine just out of curiosity lol.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow I would be pretty shocked too. Was she sold to you as a chihuahua? Her face looks different now that shes an adult but as a puppy I would says she looked fully chihuahua. Dont worry it happens and hes still tiny. Although chihuahuas are sturdy little dogs, mixes are healthier. I have encountered lots of problems with dogs that are purebred that werent common before. My family always picked up strays or went to the shelter and the dogs rarely had medical problems besides the natural things. Now my yorkie has developed a skin disease & has low blood sugar. My moms shih tzu has insane breathing problem because his nose is very pushed in, he snores like a hog and needs to have steriods every so often. Trust me its a good thing. Besides all dogs are mixed its superficial, just say hes a hybrid LOL


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Personally, I love the mixes, they are so unique.
I have a friend who is a toy breed judge, and comparing a 3/4 Chi 1/4 Jack Russell to my Harley (purebred but pet quality Chi) he thought the mix was actually a better Chihuahua lol. She definitely looked like a pure Chi, but had terrier characteristics.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

At the end of the day, it's _who_ our dogs are rather than _what_ they are that matters, don't you agree? My boy might not be the best-bred chi out there, and he'd certainly never qualify for a dog show, but do I care? Not at all: he's my baby, and I love him. I wouldn't change him for anything. A DNA test would be quite interesting, but would make no difference to my feelings for him.


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Well whatever the "mix"...she sure is very very beautiful! I say she is mixed with "perfection!"


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Italian greyhound, how interesting! I wouldn't have expected that by looking at her. She must be so fast! Chis are already fast as it is. hehe Either way she's adorable, no matter what she is. 



SarahJG said:


> At the end of the day, it's _who_ our dogs are rather than _what_ they are that matters


Very true. Coco was meant to be 7/8 chihuahua 1/8 miniature jack russell. There were probably other breeds mixed in there. Some said she looked like she had a bit of dachshund as her body was quite long with short legs. Well I will never know, but I didn't care. She was perfect in every way to me and very healthy. I've never really been a purist personally, as long as the breeding is done responsibly. Lilo is pure bred and so far she has had more health problems than Coco.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She has a interesting mixture , whatever she is a doll baby.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think she looks like and Fennec fox with those ears! (I know isnt possible, just threw that in there) Super cute!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> I think she looks like and Fennec fox with those ears! (I know isnt possible, just threw that in there) Super cute!


THAT'S the comparison that was lurking on the edge of my brain! You're so right!


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for your opinions everyone, it's very interesting isn't it.
Evie isn't KC registered but came with papers (although papers aren't always necessarily right I know). Her DNA test did come back full Chi - I only did it because I was curious about Mimi's DNA and thought it would be nice to have a record of both of their DNA.
Because I didn't look for Mimi for myself and then my friend was unable to have her I found that it was too late for me to re-home her as I'd already fallen in love  . She was advertised as a Chihuahua, but when I went to see the litter the mum was bigger than expected, longer bodied, had a very long nose and was heavy. We were shown a picture of the dad, who looked like a very good example of a white smoothcoat Chihuahua. The DNA test was done purely out of curiosity and interest in what breeds she is made up of. I expected it to show the dad's line as pure Chihuahua, but the Italian Greyhound on the mum's side was a big surprise! Love it though!
I always said I just wanted the one Chi, but if I ever did get two I'd like to have a Chi-cross, well it appears I've ended up with what I always wanted, but unexpectedly  . Although even if she'd ended up having no Chi in her it wouldn't have mattered, all dogs are great, I'm just lucky to have so much Chihuahua in particular in my life


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Ahahahaha just looked up the Fennec fox! It's her! I was half expecting her DNA to show fox....hamster....wolf....she is mental!


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

Ellie-Evie said:


> Ahahahaha just looked up the Fennec fox! It's her! I was half expecting her DNA to show fox....hamster....wolf....she is mental!


ROFL that is funny!!!
I am tempted to get a DNA test done on Bijou. Just pure curiosity, since she is a rescue (and a TOTALLY awesome dog! )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is gorgeous anyway! Italian greyhounds are a breed I actually like a lot.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats so interesting I never would have guessed Italian grey hound by looking at her she seems like a gem and perfect in every way that was the perfect mixture lol


----------

